# Boss Loopstation RC-2, "undo" trouble!



## PopRockGirl (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey people, I recently bought my RC-2 and can use it fine, but something is driving me insane...
After I set the tempo and get my drums/guide working the way I want, I switch the mode to record/play. Then I press the pedal to begin recording and again to stop. Now, let's say I mess up on this take, I try to "undo" it by holding the pedal down for 2 seconds (since that's how you're supposed to undo overdubs) and then it erases, but it also erases my drums! Basically, everything stops altogether and I end up with no sound at all.
Then, when I press the pedal again, the Red Rec button goes on and starts recording without drums, but when I playback, the drums are back on again!
It's so completely frustrating!

What I'm asking is, is there any way to undo my first take without stopping the drums altogether?

Thanks in advance!!! Rock on... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## PopRockGirl (Sep 5, 2009)

...Cmon someone... help me out pls!!


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmm, I just got this pedal yesterday, but I'll give it a shot...I think you can program the drums after you're done your loop. I believe it's called 'quantizing'.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm kinda looking for a cheap looper but this one is pretty fancy - which usually means overly complicated. I'm curious to see if this is a bit of a design flaw or just button problems. 


PS: quantization usually refers to the number of bits the amplitude of an analog signal is broken up into, i.e. 16 bits quantization = 2^16 (~65,000) discrete amplitude values. The higher the quantization (and higher the sampling rate), the more accurate the digital representation of the analog waveform.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

"Loop quantize for perfect loop timing"

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RC2


----------

